# Innenlagerbreite



## Mission Control (8. November 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habe es wirklich versucht, herauszubekommen, bin aber noch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. 

Habe ein neues Race Face Prodigy-Tretlager und will dieses in meinen Rahmen (Klein Attitude) mit 73er Einbaubreite einbauen. 

Gemäss Race Face ist die vorgesehene Innenlagerachse 113 mm , um eine ideale Kettenlinie zu erhalten.

Aber stimmt das auch für 73er Einbaumass?

Angeblich bestimmt ja lediglich das Tretlager die Lagerlänge, die Einbaubreite hat ja nichts damit zu tun.

Trotzdem empfiehlt zum Beispiel Storck für 68er und 73er unterschiedliche Achslängen für die gleiche Kurbel.

Was stimmt nun?????? und welches Lager soll ich kaufen: 113 oder 118mm??

Besten Dank
__________________
Suche:KLEIN Kataloge 88-95, 

KLEIN MC 2 Abdeckkappe
KLEIN Quantum MC 2 Rennradvorbau 
49 cm Quantum oder Quantum Pro (oder- Rahmen)


----------

